# Deadly equines



## Shirekeldeo7 (Dec 15, 2012)

There is a book that i'm reading about Deadly Equines and its about the history of meat eating horses. You may think its just fiction or made believe but i think its real a interesting i highly recommend it for people who are curious about it and you can get it at Amazon if any questions just message me and i'll answer them if you get the book enjoy it's really good


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Is it called the Scorpio Races? It's a fiction book, but it has a great story line and ending. Too short and I want a sequel..but definitely a great book.
If not..I recommend it, lol.

What's the title of the book you're reading?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Iseul said:


> Is it called the Scorpio Races? It's a fiction book, but it has a great story line and ending. Too short and I want a sequel..but definitely a great book.
> If not..I recommend it, lol.
> 
> What's the title of the book you're reading?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Deadly Equines is a book
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/1590480031

To the OP
The book says its true stories
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I haven't read it, but have heard of it before. 

I don't really think I am interested in reading it. Horses might eat tacos if you gave it to them, or eat the dogs food, but that hardly makes them carnivores. I haven't seen any videos of wild horses eating meat, so other than that I think it is just a collection of tall tales. 

Of course aggressive horses exist, but that is extremely rare and usually due to either medical issues, abuse, or the horse's natural lead horse instinct.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

I had a quick look at a review or it. Apparently the author uses some highly questionable research methods and presents things that are myth as if they are verifiable fact. I would be highly sceptical.


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

ick. thats just....wrong. ew.
I would probably have nightmares that my horse would break into my house, climb the stairs to my room, and eat me or my guinea pig in the middle of the night =D


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Imagine how much of an adventure the next trek off in the woods on a lone trail ride could get.


----------



## Shirekeldeo7 (Dec 15, 2012)

Roadyy said:


> Imagine how much of an adventure the next trek off in the woods on a lone trail ride could get.


quite interesting to be honest


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I had a video of my old horse eating chicken, was having issues with neighbors dog, course they always deny it, any way set up camera on slow record, aimed at the dead chicken, figured dog would come back, went to work, came home and watched video, other horses would walk by and sniff, but roscoe was eating the breast meat, he would put his front foot on it to hold it down and reach down rip him a piece off and eat it.


----------



## Shirekeldeo7 (Dec 15, 2012)

Joe4d said:


> I had a video of my old horse eating chicken, was having issues with neighbors dog, course they always deny it, any way set up camera on slow record, aimed at the dead chicken, figured dog would come back, went to work, came home and watched video, other horses would walk by and sniff, but roscoe was eating the breast meat, he would put his front foot on it to hold it down and reach down rip him a piece off and eat it.


That sounds amazing/interesting and it is always mysterious


----------

